# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  اشتقت لك بس أكابر ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اي والله إني .....
......... اشتقت** لك بس أكابر 

واقول لك : 
في غيبتك** ما تأثرت

والخافق اللي بالجفا //
{ كان صابر ,,

بغى يموت من الوله* *!!
**...........لو " تأخرت "


.
×
**.




ياصَـاحـبـي ... 
وش بَك عليه تغـيـْرتـ* *؟؟

......ماكن
..............للعشرة 
**...................... وحـبـُي 
.................................. وجـٌودي

مالـتٍ علـي : دنـًياي وانتـه بـعـُد / مـلــْت** ..
وانـا احـسبـنـّـك يا "غـنـًاتـي .. وقـٍودي

شرقــَت فــْي دنـيـًاك والا 
×تـغربٌت**×

ما تقدر تـخـَطـيْ !! 
شبر عن حـدُوديْ

حـدود قلب ٍ : طـحـتً به ثـم { تـمكنـْت ,,
وصرت " الملـکُ والممـلكـة ,, والجـًنودي

**تسكن ركًونه كلْ ما...
امسٍيت 
**و 
اصبـحـْت

وزرعـًت فـيـَه [ الـسْــنـبـٌلـه والـوَرودي** ]

أحـنُ لـك حـن [ الـعـّشـاشـيـق لاغـبـْت* *..
وتـجـَرح دموعـْي مَن / 
غـيابكٌ خـدًودي

**وتطيرً اسَرابِ الأمـُل في فضٌا الكبـْت
وارتـعٌ عْلى صـٌدر { الولهَ* *والوعُودي ؛؛


**.
×
**.




منْ ليلـة الـ بً ـارْحّ :
وأنـَا مِخاصٌـمـٍة** النـُوم .. ! 

حَاولْ يصٌالحذٍنيّ ../
وعيّت عُيونيْ .. !!

واليـَوم لـٍيْ يُوميًـنْ

{ . . ضايـقة و مهمـومـة**. . }

ياْللَيّ [ عُيونِڪّ** . .
مِن رَحلِتّ وَحِشوْني** . . !

**.
×
**.




بسْ غبتِي ..
وانا متكبًل : بشوًقيْ** :

ما عرفتـَ الا ..
" احبك** 

وديْ اعرفَ ما .. 
" احبك 

**صْدقيَنيٌ ما عُرفتً ؟؟

**.
×
**.




إن ذكرتك : إنجرحت
إنجرحت
إنجرحت

وإن نسيتك : انتهيت 
انتهيت
انتهيت

**ما عمرها / عيني بكت "
واليوم * بغيابك بكيت!!


.
×
**.




ذبحني " القلب** "......
يخفق ,,
,, يناديك

يدور عليك : بفكري** 
و 
بالي

يصرخ ينادي [ وين يلاقيك** ؟؟
وينك ؟؟ يابعد كل "غالي ...

ياصاحبي "حنت إيدي للمسة اياديك ؛؛
وفرقاك هي : 
سبة همومي وغربالي
سبة همومي وغربالي
سبة همومي وغربالي

**حتى عيوني !! 
ترفض هاذي وهذيك

يا ... دمعتي** 
ويا ... ضحكتي** 
ويا ... قمرالليالي

**.
×
**.




علمتني كيف ؟؟
اعزك 
و
لعيونك أشتاق

بس...................
........................نسيت 

تعلمني الدنيا بغيابك كيف تنطاق ؟
**تعلمني الدنيا بغيابك كيف تنطاق ؟
تعلمني الدنيا بغيابك كيف تنطاق ؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-24-2011), 

بحر الشوق (11-04-2011)

----------


## بحر الشوق

موفقة لكل خير اخيه ..


طرح جميل ..

لا عدمناك ..




بحر

----------

